# TiVo HD TCD652160 w/PLS, Upgraded to 1TB



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

If anyone is interested, this PLS unit w/internal drive upgrade is being offered by a fellow TiVo-loving friend of mine, who is not yet eligible to list items for sale in TCF 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251194269997?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

It comes from a good, clean, non-smoking home.

EDIT: All his contact info for questions is listed on the eBay page.


----------



## patchrick (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh I am definitely a TCF member, but I've just been lurking and haven't posted yet. This community is fantastic and I've visited often since I got TiVo in 2010. I just tend to be shy and keep my mouth (fingers) shut. But I wanted some members of this awesome community that has helped me out in the past to have first dibs!

Thanks for looking, everybody. And seriously, if you have any questions feel free to message me here or on ebay.


----------

